# What to do when stalled on squats with no spotter.



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, after watching the squat fail video in the general conversation part of the forum I've realised I don't have any spotters for if I stall, I workout alone and I don't have a squat rack of cage. So what is the best thing to do if I stall on squats?

I've only thought of a couple of things:

Keep the collars off and dump the weight but then the bar would snap right up and probably break something.

Drop it behind me, but that might hit my back or i might catch my fingers etc.

What's the best bet?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Get a rack!

Without one you're going to struggle, I've only ever stalled once but having a rack made it easy!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't squat without a rack or spotter...

Its just a dumb thing to do


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

BassJunkie said:


> What's the best bet?


Shout for help.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Let it roll down your back, and do your best to get out of the way.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Your only real options here are a rack, a partner, or light enough weights you don't have to worry about stalling.

I typically won't squat over 345 with out a partner.

No need to risk it. Injuries take longer to heal now days.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Well hopefully you don't train at my gym, i crumbled at the bottom but couldn't get it onto the safety bars.

Three guys just stood behind me watching, didn't even lift a finger.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BassJunkie said:


> Well, after watching the squat fail video in the general conversation part of the forum I've realised I don't have any spotters for if I stall, I workout alone and I don't have a squat rack of cage. So what is the best thing to do if I stall on squats?
> 
> I've only thought of a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Don't squat to failure...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

GET A SQUAT RACK...

Its asking for trouble to squat without one mate...

Go on youtube and look at the squatting accidents, it will make you cringe


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

front squat...


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

do 20 reps ones

train your shoulders for strenght.

when you fail then shoulder press it onto the front, and dorp it down .


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

gerg said:


> front squat...


^^^^^ Im with that Man :thumbup1:

Or get a rack obviously.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

and get some bumper plates too obviously


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

front squats or hack squats or as tall suggested dont squat to failure, i can pretty much tell if im going to fail on the next rep by judging how hard the one im doing is lol


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

There isn't enough space for a power cage at my house.

There are these squat racks http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf310-heavy-duty-squat-stands.php but I'd be worried about them falling over when the bar hit the spotters.


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

lol the first time i squated 20kgz on each side, i fell backwards, and quickly dropped the bar lol, so fallin backwards is my TIP TO YOU MATE HAHA


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

how do you get the weight on your shoulders?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Get a rack plain and simple... otherwise you asking for trouble.

But on the lets talk unsafe approach. Try push it off backwards and jump forward to get out fo the way.

Or make sure there is no clips and let one side of the weight fall and then be ready to bail as the other side goes crashing down. I did say unsafe.

pure and simple.. get a rack. or something to hold the weigth if you go to low.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree front squats, if you can't afford a squat rack, then use your savvy & make 1 or get some1 you know to, surely you must know some1 that can weld? My mates dad made 1, it's as strong as any squat rack in any gym & does the job.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

If you cant buy one, get a welding kit some metal and make your own


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

If your not a natural built squatter your final rep or two taking you to failure will rely primarly on other muscles such as lower back to get the weight back up. Squats imo should not be taken to failure rather stop with 1 in the tank.

But yeah get a powerrack you need it for all sorts of exercises.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Con said:


> Squats imo should not be taken to failure rather stop with 1 in the tank.


Totally agree ,i dont think in 12 years of training ive ever failed on squats and have done 500lb squats-- obviously come bloody close to it.

the weight cant be very heavy if you are lifting it off the floor yourself to get it on your back? unless you have squat stands already?

if you did fail just let go of it and shove your shoulders backwards to push the weight as far away from your body and heels as possible-- only option.

Keep your squat reps high-- that way you will get more of an indication on when exactly you are about to fail with the lower weight you will be using-- if you do fail- that 'oh sh1t' in your head might just give you the added oomph to get that lighter weight back up.

20rep squats are awesome


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

> shout for help


I've done that once - on a bench LOL - about 5 years ago !!! Some teens came over and saved me!! How embarrassing! But I made the best of the situation (as you'd have to do!) making a joke out of it once I freed !


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't say anything....just left my self to choke,Untill someone came over and helped.

Also when benching my ".spotter" watched as the weight on the left side started to slide off.....and when it did it flipped the other side...I go flying on the floor. In peak time to at my gym.

Sh1tty sp0ter


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Con said:


> If your not a natural built squatter your final rep or two taking you to failure will rely primarly on other muscles such as lower back to get the weight back up. Squats imo should not be taken to failure rather stop with 1 in the tank.
> 
> But yeah get a powerrack you need it for all sorts of exercises.


Nice info mate, cheers :thumbup1:

I'm not a natural squatter with my build (6ft 4) and I find the last rep or two ends up more like a good morning 

I've sorted my form out and now go to parallel whereas before I didn't and the DOMS are 'better' despite a bit less weight.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do alot of you guys fail when squatting? I only use the bars in the cage so I know where to touch to get parallel...?

I've only ever 'failed' twice squatting, and both times were box squatting where I lost my groove, so simple enough to correct.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

never... rep i feel it in lower back more than legs i consider as reached failure...

tho if someone goes by weider preachings  and does preexhaustion before squattin it would be possible


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Do alot of you guys fail when squatting? I only use the bars in the cage so I know where to touch to get parallel...?
> 
> I've only ever 'failed' twice squatting, and both times were box squatting where I lost my groove, so simple enough to correct.


I usually reach failure on 1RM days, and sometimes doing 5RM.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

with no rack or spotter i wouldnt approach failure at all.... i'd stay 1-2 reps away

torn quads/patella tendons are not included items on bragging rights for scars.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

try not to do this


----------

